# Lake Erie and trib ice fishing rule…



## LouK12 (12 mo ago)

Im sure this has been asked but is it ok to use 3 poles ice fishing Lake Erie? Lake Erie has 3 rod limit per person but in the ODNR fishing regulations it says the following…
ICE ANGLERS
Ice anglers may use holes no larger than 12 inches in diameter. On Lake Erie, ice anglers may use holes no larger than 12 inches in width. Ice anglers may not use more than six tip-ups and two rods per person. All shelters and tip-ups must display the name and ad- dress or customer identification number of the owner.
Going tomorrow thanks for the info!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Tip-up ice fishing is a method of fishing that *allows anglers to set multiple baited lines below the ice*. ... A trigger mechanism flips up a flag, indicating a fish has taken the bait*. **Fish are pulled up by hand through the hole in the ice. That's tip-up fishing in a nut shell.*


----------



## LouK12 (12 mo ago)

My question is can I fish 3 poles in my hand along with my other tip ups.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

as far as I know 
On _Lake Erie_, ice anglers may _use holes_ no larger than 12 inches in width. Ice anglers may not _use_ more than _six tip_-_ups_ and two rods per person. All shelters.


----------



## LouK12 (12 mo ago)

Ok thanks, you can troll 3 rods in summer but are forced to 2 rods on ice. I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

I know what the regs say but....food for thought, was wondering if you could substitute a third rod in place of the tip-ups???


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

LouK12 said:


> Ok thanks, you can troll 3 rods in summer but are forced to 2 rods on ice. I appreciate the feedback!





Jo-Jo said:


> I know what the regs say but....food for thought, was wondering if you could substitute a third rod in place of the tip-ups???


NO


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Jo-Jo said:


> I know what the regs say but....food for thought, was wondering if you could substitute a third rod in place of the tip-ups???


NO


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I would make a call to wildlife officer myself. Seems dumb that you can use 3 rods on open water but only 2 on the ice. Maybe was something overlooked in the regs when the law was changed for 3 rods, maybe not. I don’t have tip ups but could definitely dead stick 2 rods and jig with the third.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Pretty clear you're allowed only two rods.

You southern hard water fisherman crack me up. No need for more than a jigging rod and a dead stick if you know how to read your locator.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

TopRaider15 said:


> Pretty clear you're allowed only two rods.
> 
> You southern hard water fisherman crack me up. No need for more than a jigging rod and a dead stick if you know how to read your locator.


LMAO Southern hard water to me is ice in a soda


----------



## LouK12 (12 mo ago)

TopRaider15 said:


> Pretty clear you're allowed only two rods.
> 
> You southern hard water fisherman crack me up. No need for more than a jigging rod and a dead stick if you know how to read your locator.


Its not really clear, that is why I asked, page 7 says lake erie anglers - 3 rods.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

LouK12 said:


> Its not really clear, that is why I asked, page 7 says lake erie anglers - 3 rods.


Pretty clear you're allowed only two rods. with 6 tip ups


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

You can use 6 Jawjackers, they count as tip-ups.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

LouK12 said:


> Its not really clear, that is why I asked, page 7 says lake erie anglers - 3 rods.


I just looked at the regs online, very clear that ice anglers are allowed 2 rods and 6 tip ups. As stated above a jaw jacker setup is considered a tipup. 

Again not sure why so many people have a desire to loose multiple fish at a time.


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Personally, the most rods I have ever used was two for walleye when I was jigging and had the shanty to myself. Don't see how you are going to jig with three, and if you were going to dead stick at least one of your rods, why not have your two rods and use one [[or more]] tipups as your dead stick, heck you can buy two or three cheap tipups for every one quality rod. I agree that it doesn't make sense that they let you use three rods in the summer, but heck they are giving you the option for eight lines out in the winter!!!...


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Never seen a guy catch three walleye at once, actually never seen a guy bring two up at once ice fishing. 

Especially Erie caliber walleye. Fwiw I spend a lot of time on hardwater, born in Cincy, but have lived in the UP and Northern MN since 2009.


----------



## wshep (Dec 9, 2017)

TopRaider15 said:


> I just looked at the regs online, very clear that ice anglers are allowed 2 rods and 6 tip ups. As stated above a jaw jacker setup is considered a tipup.
> 
> Again not sure why so many people have a desire to loose multiple fish at a time.


So are tip downs


----------

